# I was/I were



## tonuco

Hola

Recordais la canción de Topol de la película "The flidder on the roof" (El violinista en el tejado) de Norman Jewison?

Pues bien la canción principal se llama "If I were richman" (si yo fuera rico);porque se usa If I were (2ª persona) en vez de If I was (1ª persona)?

Gracias y saludos
Alex


----------



## araceli

Porque es el subjuntivo.
Acá va una poesía de yapa con If I were:  http://ingeb.org/songs/ioftenwi.html


----------



## Outsider

No es la 2ª persona, sino la 1ª persona del subjuntivo, como dice Araceli.


----------



## asm

Asi es correcto. I was a rich diria que fuiste rico, pero ya no. El if le da la condicionalidad que require para saber que no fuiste rico, sino que quieres ser rico.





			
				tonuco said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Recordais la canción de Topol de la película "The flidder on the roof" (El violinista en el tejado) de Norman Jewison?
> 
> Pues bien la canción principal se llama "If I were richman" (si yo fuera rico);porque se usa If I were (2ª persona) en vez de If I was (1ª persona)?
> 
> Gracias y saludos
> Alex


----------



## Like an Angel

A mí me enseñaron que se puede decir de las dos maneras *If I were rich* o *If I was rich*, sólo que la _primera_ es formal y la segunda informal. ¿Me enseñaron mal?


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> A mí me enseñaron que se puede decir de las dos maneras *If I were rich* o *If I was rich*, sólo que la _primera_ es formal y la segunda informal. ¿Me enseñaron mal?



A mí me enseñaron igual para BrEng. Veremos que dicen los Brits...

Por otro lado, en EEUU, sí se considera un error decir *If I was... 

besos


----------



## moira

In *if * sentences and after *wish * you can use *were * instead of *was*:
- If I *were * you, I wouldn't but that car (or "If I *was * you")
- I'd go out if it *weren't* raining (or "if it *wasn't* raining")
- I wish my room *were * larger (or "I wish my room *was * larger")


----------



## tonuco

Gracias,pero no lo tengo muy claro

Imaginemos la frase de la siguiente manera

Si yo fuera rico,iría todos los veranos a Montecarlo;así es la 2ª condicional,no?

If a was richman,I would go every summer to Montecarlo

Saludos
Alex


----------



## tonuco

Lo siento pero mientras preparaba mi contestación ha aparecido Moira y creo que lo ha aclarado perfectamente

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos
Alex


----------



## ovcr

I was se traduce al español "yo fui" (ej. I was good gymnast - yo era un buen gimnasta), modo indicativo sin ningún bemol o complicación.

If I were se traduce al español "si you fuese" (ej: If I were a rich man ... - si yo fuese rico, te bajaría el cielo y te lo regalaría), modo subjuntivo, que denota una acción que podría realizarse bajo ciertas circunstancias, que si no aparecen, impedirán la acción.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Alex,
La verdad es que no es correcto usar _was_ en ese contexto. Pero es muy pero muy común, casi todo el mundo la usa así.


----------



## moira

ovcr said:
			
		

> I was se traduce al español "yo fui" (ej. I was good gymnast - yo era un buen gimnasta), modo indicativo sin ningún bemol o complicación.
> 
> If I were se traduce al español "si you fuese" (ej: If I were a rich man ... - si yo fuese rico, te bajaría el cielo y te lo regalaría), modo subjuntivo, que denota una acción que podría realizarse bajo ciertas circunstancias, que si no aparecen, impedirán la acción.


 
De acuerdo, I was se traduce yo fui.
Pero en la frase IF A WAS A RICH MAN, el verbo pasa a subjuntivo (SI YO FUESE RICO). Sabemos también que podemos usar aqui la forma WERE indistintamente a WAS.


----------



## cristóbal

moira said:
			
		

> De acuerdo, I was se traduce yo fui.
> Pero en la frase IF A WAS A RICH MAN, el verbo pasa a subjuntivo (SI YO FUESE RICO). Sabemos también que podemos usar aqui la forma WERE indistintamente a WAS.




Pues, primero, la frase del musical es "IF I *WERE* A RICH MAN" y es la forma *correcta*.  Yo os aconsejo que intentéis aprender esto porque primero, no es difícil ya que tenéis el subjuntivo en vuestra propia lengua, segundo, porque vayas donde vayas estás en lo cierto si lo dices así y nadie te va a corregir (porque seguro que *alguien* te corregirá si dices "was"), y tercero pero más importante, es la forma CORRECTA.  Así que, por favor, os pido que habléis mi lengua correctamente ya que yo intento hablar la vuestra así también.    ¡Os lo agradezco mucho!

Entonces, no me parece bien que digas "sabemos también que podemos usar aquí la forma indistintamente a WAS" porque no es así.  Una forma es correcta y la otra incorrecta y te hace parecer inculto.  Sí que la gente te va a entender pero también si yo digo "espero que viene mañana" la gente me va a entender pero (si me tiene un poco de cariño) me va a corregir y es más, debe corregirme porque está mal.  Os lo juro que no hay ninguna razón por la que deberíeis utilizar "was" en este caso en vez de "were"... es que vamos, ¡no tiene ningún sentido!  ¡Ninguno!  ¡Hagamos el favor al entendimiento universal de hacerlo un poco más fácil de alcanzar!

Vosotros me perdonéis por echaros la bronca un poquito pero es que no tiene sentido argüir que está bien de las dos formas cuando no es así.


----------



## Like an Angel

¿Seguimos esperando por algún _British friend_, o es definitivo que _I was_ está mal?


----------



## Adrian Bernal

Hola Tonuco

El "if" es un condicional con el cual para la 1a persona tienes que utilizar el "were",   If I were rich... (Si yo fuera rico...); pero la frase "I was rich..." es una afirmacion en tiempo pasado de la 1a persona "Yo fui rico..."

Nada mas como complemento, Cristobal dice lo correcto: utilizar el "If I was..." es erróneo, si vas a emplear una frase con el condicional  "If I..." unicamente puedes utilizar "were".

Ciao
Adrian


----------



## jacinta

Sí.  Estoy de acuerdo con los demás aquí.  Lo correcto es "If I were" y no te deja decir nadie que "If I was" está bien.  No puedo imaginar que podría ser al contrario en GB. Creo que no es cuestión de costumbre o de jerga.  Es grammaticalmente correcto.


----------



## garryknight

"If I were" es correcto aunque mucha gente dice "if I was" en este contexto. Pero se considera inculto.


----------



## Phryne

garryknight said:
			
		

> "If I were" es correcto aunque mucha gente dice "if I was" en este contexto. Pero se considera inculto.



Por favor avísenle a algunas profesoras argentinas, porque así como dijo Like An Angel, yo recuerdo muy bien que me enseñaron que "If I were" es una versión formal e "If I was" es más coloquial.   Recién aprendí que "If I were..."es la forma CORRECTA de decirlo en EEUU, pero hasta el momento creí que eran cosas AmEng vs. BrEng. Estoy muy enojada!!!


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, todo esto me tranquiliza, porque a veces me parece entender que desapareció el subjuntivo de la lengua inglesa. Por ejemplo, si yo digo: "Although he come(s) late, he'll meet his son here". Yo usaría el verbo sin "s" (subjuntivo), pero siempre temo que los demás piensen que es un error. *Debo temer, o no debo temer?  *


----------



## duder

Rayines said:
			
		

> Bueno, todo esto me tranquiliza, porque a veces me parece entender que desapareció el subjuntivo de la lengua inglesa. Por ejemplo, si yo digo: "Although he come(s) late, he'll meet his son here". Yo usaría el verbo sin "s" (subjuntivo), pero siempre temo que los demás piensen que es un error. *Debo temer, o no debo temer?  *



Rayines, primero no queda bien "although" aquí si quieres dar un ejemplo del subjuntivo, tendría que ser "even if". Pero si quieres utilizar "although/even though" con el mismo significado de "even if" (= aunque + subjuntivo), tienes que agregar algo para que esa frase sea correcta, por ejemplo:

Although/even though he *may* come late, he'll meet his son there.  si no, "comes" sería correcto. Desafortunadamente no te puedo explicar por qué, solo que esto es lo que se dice.

Ahora bien, sabemos que en castellano se diría: "Aunque venga tarde...", pero en inglés diríamos "Even if he comes late" (sin subjuntivo), pero podemos decir "even if he should come late" o "even if he were to come late".

El último sí es subjuntivo (aunque viniera tarde), en cuanto al segundo no estoy seguro.

Respecto a "If I was" versus "If I were" en frases condicionales, estoy de acuerdo con los demás y digo yo que "if I was" me suena muy feo. Pero la verdad es que soy estudiante y la gran mayoría de los jovenes universitarios y hasta los profesores no aplican esta regla correctamente. Hay los que inclusive pensarán que "were" es un error. Mejor que utilicen "were", sin embargo, puesto que la gente que dice "was" no se va a quejar si escucha "were", pero la gente más culta sí van a juzgarlos.

Pero si piensan que lo mejor es copiar a la gente en vez de seguir las reglas de gramática, "If I was" no les va a fallar, sólo tengan en mente que nunca será aceptada en la escritura formal.


----------



## Rayines

Sí, duder, pensé muy rápido el ejemplo. Digamos que lo "manoteé", ademas de "españolizar" la frase. Pero entendí muy bien to explicación. _Gracias!!  _


----------



## moira

Gracias a todos por las aclaraciones. Como dice Phryne, acabo de aprender en este mismo instante que IF i WAS es incorrecto. Pido disculpas a Cristobal si le ofendí con mi ignorancia. 
Estoy muy enfadada con mi libro de gramática inglesa English Grammar in Use (hasta ayer mi "biblia sobre gramática inglesa"). No quise parecer una listilla, sólo aclarar algo que para mi estaba muy claro hasta ayer. Me imagino que igual que yo, miles de estudiantes han hecho caso de esa falsa norma (quizás por eso todos usamos mal el IF A WAS.. . Hoy le preguntaré a mi teacher, a ver qué responde!


----------



## Masood

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¿Seguimos esperando por algún _British friend_, o es definitivo que _I was_ está mal?



Coincido con gotitadeleche y cristóbal en el que gramáticamente 'were' es correcto. No obstante, (e incluso yo mismo) es muy común oír/decir "If I _was_ a rich man". A mi, 'was' _suena_ mejor, pero no es así, desde el punto de vista de la gramática.

Sorry to stir things up.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡Muchísimas gracias Masood!!, habría que ver de dónde sacaron algunos profesores que uno es formal y el otro informal


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Masood said:
			
		

> Coincido con gotitadeleche y cristóbal en el que gramáticamente 'were' es correcto. No obstante, (e incluso yo mismo) es muy común oír/decir "If I _was_ a rich man". A mi, 'was' _suena_ mejor, pero no es así, desde el punto de vista de la gramática.
> 
> Sorry to stir things up.



Buaaaa, buaaaa   , ¡qué lío me estoy haciendooooo!   

Bueno, basta de llorar y vayamos al lío   . Como yo he aprendido inglés fundamentalmente a base de escuchar (I en esto se incluye la película Fiddler on the roof), tiendo a decir "If I were...", y veo que es la opción más segura para un no nativo, ya que no hay consenso respecto a "was". 

Ahora bien, y aunque seguramente es tan obvio que resulta ridículo   , lo tengo que preguntar: ¿Pasa lo mismo con la tercera persona de singular? ¿Es correcto decir: *If he/she/it were... ?*

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Helicopta

Pienso que "if I were" es en el tiempo verbal subjuntivo, que es usado raras veces en inglés y es por qué nos hablantes ingleses tenemos tanto dificultad con este tiempo en español. En mi opinión, "if I were" es correcto pero "if I was" es más común para oír.


----------



## Outsider

Previous threads in the forum discussing the subjunctive in English, with good links:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=6840&highlight=subjunctive

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=18154&highlight=subjunctive


----------



## Artrella

Masood said:
			
		

> Coincido con gotitadeleche y cristóbal en el que gramáticamente 'were' es correcto. No obstante, (e incluso yo mismo) es muy común oír/decir "If I _was_ a rich man". A mi, 'was' _suena_ mejor, pero no es así, desde el punto de vista de la gramática.
> 
> Sorry to stir things up.




En este caso quizás suene mejor... pero en "If I were you.." me parece que quedaría horrible decir " If I was you..."... qué dicen los natives?


----------



## jacinta

Artrella said:
			
		

> En este caso quizás suene mejor... pero en "If I were you.." me parece que quedaría horrible decir " *If I was you*..."... qué dicen los natives?


Sí, me suena muy feo. Y como es la frase más común utilizando esta construcción, la mayoría dice, : If I were you...


----------



## gotitadeleche

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Buaaaa, buaaaa   , ¡qué lío me estoy haciendooooo!
> 
> Bueno, basta de llorar y vayamos al lío   . Como yo he aprendido inglés fundamentalmente a base de escuchar (I en esto se incluye la película Fiddler on the roof), tiendo a decir "If I were...", y veo que es la opción más segura para un no nativo, ya que no hay consenso respecto a "was".
> 
> Ahora bien, y aunque seguramente es tan obvio que resulta ridículo   , lo tengo que preguntar: ¿Pasa lo mismo con la tercera persona de singular? ¿Es correcto decir: *If he/she/it were... ?*
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Sí LadyB, es correcto decir "If he/she/ it were..."


----------



## gotitadeleche

jacinta said:
			
		

> Sí, me suena muy feo. Y como es la frase más común utilizando esta construcción, la mayoría dice, : If I were you...



It sounds bad to me too, it sounds like uneducated speech. But you will hear it used quite often (though not as often as if I was...). Just remember that even though it is heard often, it is *not * grammatically correct.


----------



## Like an Angel

Yo jamás he dicho ni diré *If I was you*, pero nuestra profesora nos dijo que no está mal sino que es un registro más informal. Teóricamente a mí me enseñaron BE, y los dos amigos británicos -¡Muchísimas gracias Helicopta a tí también!- que brindaron su opinión dijeron más o menos lo mismo, que lo correcto es *were* pero que es común escuchar *was*, y que ellos también lo emplean. Conclusión, no lo uses y si lo ves u oyes quizás lo escribió o dijo un británico


----------



## jacinta

UUUU, creo que nos estamos dando vueltas con esto, ¿no?? Estamos al cabo y ya nos descansamos a menos que haya algo de nuevo...


----------



## Like an Angel

Perdón, Jacinta, pero no entiendo muy bien que quieres decir  . Mi duda radica en que puede ser, como en tantas otras cosas, una diferencia de BE con AE. Si te fijas en el WR.com en la palabra *wish*, dice *I wish I was rich*: *Ojalá fuera rico*. Es por eso que insisto en saber si me enseñaron *bien* o si mis profesores son unos *burros *


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Perdón, Jacinta, pero no entiendo muy bien que quieres decir  . Mi duda radica en que puede ser, como en tantas otras cosas, una diferencia de BE con AE. Si te fijas en el WR.com en la palabra *wish*, dice *I wish I was rich*: *Ojalá fuera rico*. Es por eso que insisto en saber si me enseñaron *bien* o si mis profesores son unos *burros *



Marianín...  cosas son burros y te enseñaron mal...  la frase "Ojalá" en inglés "I wish" va con subjuntivo y el subjuntivo es "I were" no "I was" aunque se use cotidianamente.


He dicho.  Adiós mundo cruel!!


----------



## Like an Angel

Artrella said:
			
		

> la frase "Ojalá" en inglés "I wish" va con subjuntivo y el subjuntivo es "I were" no "I was" aunque se use cotidianamente.


 
Artis, esa frase que cité no me la enseñaron mis profes, ¡Está en nuestro querido diccionario wordreference.com!


----------



## uaxuctum

La forma por así decirlo "tradicional" es usando el subjuntivo, pero dicho modo en inglés está en franco retroceso y hay dialectos en los que apenas se usa salvo en algunas construcciones aisladas y otros en los que ya se ha perdido por completo salvo en un par de frases hechas (más o menos como ha pasado con el futuro de subjuntivo en español). Por ello, no te sorprenda oír "I wish I was rich". Desde un punto de vista descriptivo, es tan válida como "I wish I were rich" ya que la usan cotidianamente muchos hablantes; desde un punto de vista prescriptivo, ciertas gramáticas te dirán que lo "correcto" es usando el subjuntivo.


----------



## jacinta

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Perdón, Jacinta, pero no entiendo muy bien que quieres decir  . Mi duda radica en que puede ser, como en tantas otras cosas, una diferencia de BE con AE. Si te fijas en el WR.com en la palabra *wish*, dice *I wish I was rich*: *Ojalá fuera rico*. Es por eso que insisto en saber si me enseñaron *bien* o si mis profesores son unos *burros *


Bueno, pues, no quiero poner los frenos al asunto si no lo entiendes.  Pensaba que lo habíamos explicado, que algunos (pero muchos) lo dicen mal.  Lo correcto es "If I were..."


----------



## garryknight

Rayines said:
			
		

> siempre temo que los demás piensen que es un error. *Debo temer, o no debo temer?  *


¡No, no, no, no! Si alguien piensa mal de quien intenta ser comprendido, debes ignorarlos y hablar con otra persona, en mi humilde opinión.



			
				Masood said:
			
		

> es muy común oír/decir "If I _was_ a rich man". A mi, 'was' _suena_ mejor [...]


 And there I was about to say that only the uneducated would prefer "if I was..." to "if I were...".  



			
				Masood said:
			
		

> Sorry to stir things up.


 Pass the spoon when you've finished with it... 



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ¿Es correcto decir: *If he/she/it were... ?*


 Si, pero solamente en una oración en la que usas el subjuntivo:
*If he were a rich man, he'd buy you a diamond ring.*
Pero:
*Did you ask him if he was going to buy me a diamond ring?*



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Gracias de antemano.


De nada de antemano. 



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> me parece que quedaría horrible decir " If I was you..."... qué dicen los natives?


Los nativos dicen "if I was you", o al menos, así dicen los más. 
Pero yo digo "if I were you" siempre y por siempre jamás porque, para responder a tu pregunta, me suena muy mal oír "if I was".



			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Si te fijas en el WR.com en la palabra *wish*, dice *I wish I was rich*: *Ojalá fuera rico*.


Es culpa de Espasa, y no la de WR.


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Artis, esa frase que cité no me la enseñaron mis profes, ¡Está en nuestro querido diccionario wordreference.com!




Sí, lo sé... pero también sé que nuestro benemérito WR tiene su información basada en "ESpasa"... por lo cual los burros son los de Espasa... o quizás, ellos debieron agregar "uso coloquial"...no?      Pero todo bien!! Para esto estamos nosotros... para aclarar las dudas!!

Chaucito Marianis!


----------



## friedfysh

The correct way to say it is with "were" but because there is so little subjunctive in English, many people myself included will sometimes say "was" instead. I think the correct use is dying out. 

Perhaps an interesting footnote, though very wrong and not worth learning - where I live (yorkshire) both "was" and "were" would be pronounced (but never written) "wo" and all negative forms "wasn't, weren't" sound identical to "want"


----------



## verismo21

I concur with both friedfysh and uaxuctum in that from a pragmatic and sociolinguistic approach, the use of the subjunctive in English is quite minor that it is not surprising that an indicative tense take over. 

In effect, I would assert that almost all of us in this forum in particular enjoy juxtaposing both the English and Spanish languages; hence, it's not surprising to observe our keen perception and use in highlighting the rare moments in which the subjunctive in English is used as we are _more_ than used to doing so in Spanish!!


----------



## Ian Tenor

Lo siento, pero no hablo mucho espanol, y es meyor que yo escriba in ingles para ser claro.


  I have read as much as I can understand of the your interesting discussion, and there is much truth in what has been said.


As a pedantic Brit, I would simply say that "If I _were_" is entirely, undeniably and always, under all circumstances, correct, sounds beautiful to my ears, and is to be encouraged as correct and unfussy usage - _"were"_ being the past - or imperfect - subjunctive of "to be" - whereas "If I _was_" will _always _set my teeth on edge, being and sounding incorrect, plebeian and vulgar.

[Past or Imperfect Subjunctive, in both numbers and all persons = Preterite 1st person plural, for _all verbs_]


This being said, _"was" _is much more likely to be heard - and even read - nowadays, and I have given up counting the number of times subjunctives are sacrificed on the altar of "modernity" in such newspapers as _"The Guardian", "The Times"_, _et al_.

The problem is, of course, that, in the absence of  complex conjugations in English, the 3rd person _"s"_ being the _only one instantly _recognisable, native speakers of English - who study little the grammar of their own language - are _always _going to be troubled by such subjunctives as "I _were_", the attraction of the preterite "I _was_" being much too strong to be resisted.


While we're at it, - and so far as concerns the present subjunctive - you will hear and read such monstrosities as "I demand that this / _is / should be _/ done", instead of the simpler - and correct - "I demand that this _be _done".

[Present Subjunctive in both numbers and all persons = Infinitive, for all verbs]


Interestingly, it seems to me undeniable that _correct usage of the subjunctive, _amongst other items, is more likely to be encountered in the USA rather than in the UK, especially in the press ... !


 Best to you all.

 God _save _the English language, to use a well known - and misunderstood - subjunctive.


 Ian 


PS I stand to be corrected, _es claro _...


----------



## MargioFabiolaD

Excelente. Yo sí no me explicaba por qué se usa el IF I WERE... pero ya entiendo que es por el hecho del subjetivo. Gracias!


----------



## FromPA

Rayines said:


> Bueno, todo esto me tranquiliza, porque a veces me parece entender que desapareció el subjuntivo de la lengua inglesa. Por ejemplo, si yo digo: "Although he come(s) late, he'll meet his son here". Yo usaría el verbo sin "s" (subjuntivo), pero siempre temo que los demás piensen que es un error. *Debo temer, o no debo temer?  *



The problem is that constructions that trigger the subjunctive in Spanish don't necessarily trigger the subjunctive in English - there are fewer triggers in English.  "Although he come late" doesn't work in English; to be honest, I can't figure out what the sentence is supposed to mean.


----------



## Eddie P

tonuco said:


> Hola
> 
> Recordais la canción de Topol de la película "The flidder on the roof" (El violinista en el tejado) de Norman Jewison?
> 
> Pues bien la canción principal se llama "If I were richman" (si yo fuera rico);porque se usa If I were (2ª persona) en vez de If I was (1ª persona)?
> 
> Gracias y saludos
> Alex


*


The correct form is "If I were..." but "If I were richman" is wrong grammatically. Here some examples...

If I were a rich man I would buy a big mansion.
If it weren't for you I wouldn't have this kind of job.
If I were you I would study English lessons frequently.*
*What if it were your family the people that just died yesterday?*
*If it were Saturday this day wouldn't be as bored as it is now.
If it miracly happens on Sunday, what will you do?
If this dog were aggressive, those thieves wouldn't have done anything to us.

Let's keep looking for more possibilities.
*


----------



## inib

Eddie P said:


> *
> 
> 
> The correct form is "If I were..." but "If I were richman" is wrong grammatically. Here some examples...
> 
> If I were a rich man I would buy a big mansion.
> If it weren't for you I wouldn't have this kind of job.
> If I were you I would study English lessons frequently.*
> *What if it were your family the people that just died yesterday?*
> *If it were Saturday this day wouldn't be as bored as it is now.
> If it miracly happens on Sunday, what will you do? *(There´s no _was/ were_ in this sentence anyway)
> *If this dog were aggressive, those thieves wouldn't have done anything to us.
> 
> Let's keep looking for more possibilities.
> *


Careful, there are a few mistakes there .


----------



## JennyTW

No creo que sea una diferencia entre AE y BE. En ambos países lo correcto es con "were" ( para I, he,she, it) pero hay mucha gente que dice "was".


----------



## jorgejacobo

Quizás tambien vale la pena leer aqui: http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/subjunctive-verbs-was-i-were.aspx


----------



## Eddie P

tonuco said:


> Lo siento pero mientras preparaba mi contestación ha aparecido Moira y creo que lo ha aclarado perfectamente
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> Saludos
> Alex



*No podemos usar "was" en este ejemplo porque si dijeramos...

Si yo fuí rico (en el pasado) solo fue porque mi papa me heredo todo su reino.
If I was a rich man (in the past) it's because my dad inherited all his kingdom to me.

Y AHORA...

If I were a rich man again,  I  would make some good businesses.
Si yo fuese/fuera rico otra vez, haria algunos buenos negocios.

Espero este ejemplo te ayude a determinar como se usa el WAS / WERE.
*


----------



## Eddie P

inib said:


> Careful, there are a few mistakes there .



You are so right...
The correct way is to say...

*If it were Saturday this day wouldn't be as boring as it is now.*
*If it miraculously happens on Sunday, what will you do?*
*What if it were your family, the people who just died yesterday?*

how about that bro I corrected it again.


----------



## JennyTW

The first two are fine but the third isn't. You can't use "whom" because "the people " is the SUBJECT of the clause "the people died yesterday". In any case you can't put "the people" straight after "your family". Two correct options are:

"What if it were your family who just died yesterday?"
"What if your family were the people who just died yesterday?"


----------



## Eddie P

*Good examples. Thanks*


----------



## JennyTW

You're welcome! I've just noticed I put "can" instead of "can't put" but I've just edited it. Sorry!


----------



## Eddie P

tonuco said:


> Hola
> 
> Recordais la canción de Topol de la película "The flidder on the roof" (El violinista en el tejado) de Norman Jewison?
> 
> Pues bien la canción principal se llama "If I were richman" (si yo fuera rico);porque se usa If I were (2ª persona) en vez de If I was (1ª persona)?
> 
> Gracias y saludos
> Alex



En Ingles solo se usa el *Was *para el pasado que es o fue un hecho y el *Were *solo para suposiciones
*
Esto fue un hecho:

If I was a rich man in the past is because my dad had all the money.  
Sí yo fuí un hombre rico en el pasado es porque my padre tenia todo el dinero.

Esto es una suposicion:
If I were a rich man right now, I would buy a new house.    
Sí you fuera/fuese un hombre rico ahora mismo, compraria una nueva casa.*

Espero les ayude...


----------



## Eddie P

jorgejacobo said:


> Quizás tambien vale la pena leer aqui: http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/subjunctive-verbs-was-i-were.aspx



*Thanks for sharing that link because even thousands of native English speakers still don't use it properly and still naturally say it as "If I was" instead of "If I were."*

I also share another useful link...

http://www.englisch-hilfen.de/en/grammar/if.htm


----------



## inib

That should read:





Eddie P said:


> *
> 
> If I was a rich man in the past it is because my dad had all the money.
> Si yo fuí un hombre rico en el pasado es porque my padre tenia todo el dinero.
> 
> 
> Si you fuera/fuese un hombre rico ahora mismo, compraria una nueva casa.*


----------



## JennyTW

Good examples, but it should be "IT'S because my dad...."


----------



## duvija

Eddie P said:


> *Thanks for sharing that link because even thousands of native English speakers still don't use it properly and still naturally say it as "If I was" instead of "If I were."*
> 
> I also share another useful link...
> 
> http://www.englisch-hilfen.de/en/grammar/if.htm



Don't worry about native English speakers. They don't have these problems.
_'was' _is as correct as _'were' _in this case, unless they want to sound pretentious... Somehow, the subj. is getting lost, and the past takes up its space. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Eddie P

duvija said:


> Don't worry about native English speakers. They don't have these problems.
> _'was' _is as correct as _'were' _in this case, unless they want to sound pretentious... Somehow, the subj. is getting lost, and the past takes up its space. Nothing to worry about.



*In a real English test is to think about it of course...

**If I was a rich man in the past is is because my dad had all the money. 
Si yo fuí un hombre rico en el pasado es porque my padre tenia todo el dinero.**

If I were a rich man I would buy a new car.
Si yo fuera un hombre rico compraria un carro nuevo.

I don't worry about native English speakers. I worry about myself, my students and the native English speakers I deal with everyday at work. *


----------



## duvija

Eddie P said:


> *I don't worry about native English speakers. I worry about myself, my students and the native English speakers I deal with everyday at work. *



I totally agree with you, but telling Spanish speakers that 'was' is wrong, when they hear it on a daily basis, doesn't help too much. I'm all for telling the truth. "This is prescriptive, this is descriptive. Now deal with it".


----------



## Eddie P

duvija said:


> I totally agree with you, but telling Spanish speakers that 'was' is wrong, when they hear it on a daily basis, doesn't help too much. I'm all for telling the truth. "This is prescriptive, this is descriptive. Now deal with it".


*
It doesn't help them if you teach them wrong. We are here to help people improve their English / Spanish skills and let them know the "mistakes" or incorrect forms.

We are here to improve my dear not to slack off I would say.*


----------



## duvija

Eddie P said:


> *
> It doesn't help them if you teach them wrong. We are here to help people improve their English / Spanish skills and let them know the "mistakes" or incorrect forms.
> 
> We are here to improve my dear not to slack off I would say.*



As a linguist, I'm convinced that 'correction' is in the eyes of the beh... Oh, well, we can't discuss here prescriptive vs. descriptive.


----------

